# WOW



## lucywu2012 (Jun 26, 2010)

HELLO EVERYBODY!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hi Lucy, you are in the professional catering forum.....welcome to Cheftalk.


----------



## lucywu2012 (Jun 26, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------



## lucywu2012 (Jun 26, 2010)

I AM HAPPY TO COME HERE!! THANKS SHROOMGIRL


----------

